# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielaard-Simons (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielaard-Simons

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Osdorp, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: Wolbrantskerkweg 72, Amsterdam

Website: www.sag-amsterdam.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielaard-Simons*

----------

